
Show HN: I built a handful of Bootstrap 4 themes with an interactive code picker - arechsteiner
https://hackerthemes.com/
======
agnivade
I am tired of including jquery just because I use bootstrap when I have no use
of jquery at all.

Is there something that can be done about this ?

~~~
Doxin
Afaik using javascript at all with bootstrap is optional, It just means stuff
like modals won't work.

------
davidscolgan
This is a great idea - lots of sites can make great use of Bootstrap and
having ways to reskin it easily greatly increases the available looks and
feels.

Something I'd personally pay for is an in-depth guide for how to go about
reskinning Bootstrap myself, as my current approach is just to add one-off
styles as needed or customize a few of the Sass variables but nothing fancier.

------
throwaway2016a
This looks great. Two things that got me though...

The "picker" tool does not do what I thought it would. And for the modifier
classes I'd rather see the word than the color if I had to choose one of the
other. I.e. "danger" instead of a red square.

One of my favorite things about bootstrap is the way class naming is semantic
-- it denotes purpose not color. So using a color picker looking square to
change the modifier seems non-intuitive to me.

~~~
arechsteiner
What did you except of the Picker if I may ask?

~~~
throwaway2016a
Given the icon I expected it to do something with color. I don't know what
given the context but the only time I have ever seen that icon is for color
picking and usually not in a way that modifies my clipboard.

~~~
arechsteiner
Okay I get your point. I noted it for improvement.

------
uniacid
I like the Neon glow theme but overall all are good, nice work!

~~~
arechsteiner
Thank you! That one is my own favorite as well.

------
Winterflow3r
I can't wait to try out the Neon glow hacker theme! Thank you for open
sourcing! Sincerely, backend dev who still sucks at frontend

------
victor106
What interactive code picker did you use? I don't see you talking about it
anywhere. Useful site though.

~~~
arechsteiner
I built the code picker. It's sidebar on the right side that lets you switch
colors, copy elements and inspect their code.

In retrospect I could have worded the title better.

------
stevoski
Is Bootstrap 4 ready for use?

~~~
arechsteiner
It's currently in beta. According to the developers there will be no more
breaking changes, so that's something. It's also the default download version
on getbootstrap.com now. For early adopters I think it's a good pick. If you
need more stability, Bootstrap 3 will be maintained for some time as well.

Bootstrap 4 has some really good new features so I use it for my own projects.

~~~
spuiszis
That's not accurate on breaking changes, there will be additional ones in the
future:

> We’ve done our best to prevent breaking changes, but we had to sneak some
> in. Regrettably, we’ll also have a few more coming in Beta 3, too. However,
> we’re clearly outlining all of them for you to make the upgrade and testing
> process as easy as possible.

Source:
[https://blog.getbootstrap.com/2017/10/19/bootstrap-4-beta-2/](https://blog.getbootstrap.com/2017/10/19/bootstrap-4-beta-2/)

~~~
arechsteiner
Ah yes, you're correct.

